
Ask HN: How do you decide something is worth buying? - wizardofmysore
Let&#x27;s say you want to buy something expensive, how do you determine whether it is worth it?
======
karmakaze
I've never had any difficulty buying expensive things I need/will-for-sure-
use-and-provide-objective-value. Cars, house, etc.

Personal hobby type items, I'll research for weeks or more. I also enjoy the
analytical process of understanding needs/wants and learning the product area.
At some point, I'll converge on something that seems the most suitable for my
priorities. Or sometimes one of my top picks will get big discount. I'm
usually very happy with my purchase, partly from bonding during the process.
Often I'll stop using it after a number of months. I never regret my
purchases. I should sell things off when I know I won't use them but I'm
either I'm lazy or sentimental (not sure which). [I have a VW & Yamaha
collecting dust in the garage right now. I decided I wanted each before they
were available in my country.]

------
das_shark
To judge whether I personally want to buy something (not judging its quality)

1\. I put it on a note with the current date.

2\. I set an arbitrary date that is 1 day / $100 OR 30 days (depending on
which is shorter)

3\. I revisit the prospective purchase in my head until the deadline and ask
"Do I still want this"

4\. I purchase on the deadline

Judging value: Customer reviews and corporate manufacturing practices and
corporate political stance

~~~
PaulHoule
That would mean spending 2 weeks to decide to buy a new camera lens, and a
month to buy a car.

If I crash my car I have about 2 weeks to make a decision about replacing it
because I can't expect the insurance to pay for a rental car forever. My
family has one car and we live on a farm, so it is not a decision of "do I
want to buy a car or a particular car?" but rather a process that privileges
expediency as opposed to cost.

I know families that have 3 or 4 cars and trucks and they are never in a hurry
to buy a car, they take advantage of sales and it is a different experience.

A retired agronomic economist who owned the building I worked in bought a
Corvette for $30,000 (at least half off) during the 2008 crash because the
Chevy dealer needed the cash and he didn't.

Sometimes you have to strike when the iron is hot in a case like that and that
is what I do with the camera lenses. I almost always buy used and refurbished
and I know if I wait long enough I will get a good deal.

~~~
das_shark
Sure, I only wrote what I do. Please take every initiative to develop your own
criteria and practices.

